# Dynamic Crop Coefficient



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Yo... 

Who has switched to our is going to try out the new Rachio Dynamic Crop Coefficient for flex watering?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been doing this manually for a while. They need to implement an offset for me to use it.

It is a positive move in their part, but it really needs all the other settings to be correct.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

I'm still figuring out flex. I started using it halfway through last year. It seems to water too much in my case. In the areas of my lawn that aren't full sun the soil seems to stay constantly wet if I don't cancel soon waterings.

I've stuck with .8 for CC for bewitched BG.

I read the rachio forum and they acknowledged request for offset and said would try to work it in future release.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Yep, I've been manually changing them throughout the year as well with a monthly reminder on my phone. Glad they added this feature.

Only downside is as g-man mentioned, it needs an offset. I have a zone that is saturated in tree roots. I modified my advanced settings to set it to an 8" root depth so it drops more water at once. But since it lays down more water at once, it would water less frequently, so I have to bump my coefficient to +0.2 to what Rachio dynamically wants to give me.


----------



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

I've turned on Dynamic CC in my Rachio for the vegetable garden.
I think it's working as intended, since the garden plants are new. It's watering (soaking) only for 20min now, every day or every other day. 
With Dynamic CC off, it would soak for a full 45min, which does seem unnecessary for the new, shallow root veggies. 
So far so good.


----------

